# Looking back from heaven



## blhowes (Dec 7, 2005)

I guess this is as good a place to put this thread as any - its almost eschatology.

My youngest is the curious type and he often asks me questions. Recently, he's been asking me questions about heaven, such as:

--- Will we remember the experiences we had in this life?

--- Will orphans recognize their parents and be able to explain to them what life was like without them - or will the parents already know?

--- People die at different ages. When babies get to heaven, what kind of bodies will they have - will they look like grownups?

--- Will we really walk on streets of gold?

Any thoughts about what heaven will be like, with regard to questions like these?


----------



## gwine (Dec 7, 2005)

Rev 21

3 And I heard a loud voice from the throne saying, "Behold, the dwelling place of God is with man. He will dwell with them, and they will be his people, and God himself will be with them as their God.
4 He will wipe away every tear from their eyes, and death shall be no more, neither shall there be mourning nor crying nor pain anymore, *for the former things have passed away*." 

18 The wall was built of jasper, while the city was pure gold, clear as glass. 
19 The foundations of the wall of the city were adorned with every kind of jewel. The first was jasper, the second sapphire, the third agate, the fourth emerald, 
20 the fifth onyx, the sixth carnelian, the seventh chrysolite, the eighth beryl, the ninth topaz, the tenth chrysoprase, the eleventh jacinth, the twelfth amethyst. 
21 And the twelve gates were twelve pearls, each of the gates made of a single pearl, and *the street of the city was pure gold, transparent as glass*. 

Interestingly enough gold can be made into a sheet so thin that you can see through it yet it will still conduct electricity.



> Gold is the most malleable and ductile of all known metals. A single ounce of gold can be beaten into a sheet measuring roughly 5 meters on a side. Thin sheets of gold, known as gold leaf, are primarily used in arts and crafts for gilding. One sheet of gold leaf can be as thin as 0.000127 millimeters, or about 400 times thinner than a human hair.


Gold facts


----------



## satz (Dec 16, 2005)

I think we will remember all that happened in this life, including the bad and sinful. After all, if the main purpose of salvation is the glory of God, it hardl makes sense that the ones who are saved would not be able to remember what they were saved from.


----------



## Romans922 (Dec 17, 2005)

I just saw on 20/20, they are going to have a thing about many different peoples' (famous, politicians, religious leaders, terrorists, etc) view of heaven. What is it? WHere is it? How do you get there? etc. Next Tuesday at 8 or 7 pm 

It might be 8/7 central on ABC i believe.


----------

